# SPANISH MACKEREL



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

First of all just want to start out by saying that I rarley eat mackerel but here is a recipe that I found and tried last weekend, and have to say it was pretty damn good.

2 teaspoon salt 2 cups slightly crushed cornflakes

3/4 cup milk 1/4 cup melted butter

4(6- to8-ounce) mackerel fillets 

Preheat oven to 425deg. Dissolve salt in milk. Dip fillets in milk mixture, then roll in cornflake crumbs. Place fillets in a greased baking pan. Pour butter over fillets. Bake about 20 minutes.


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

This is my kind of recipe...easy to follow!!! I'll be giving it a try! Thanks.

Smitty


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

just make sure to trim out the bloodline (red meat down the center of the fillets)


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good and I'll try it. I usually BROIL them in tomatoes, limes, lemons and italian dressing. I love it.


----------

